# 10am Piss drunk in El Paso



## Cam3J (Feb 27, 2019)

StP = my go to Facebook addiction replacement. I like like-minded.

Spotify playing Casey Jones.

Emptying my 2nd hurricane. Cabelas just opened. I'm about to go inside and gawk at gears and prices. Feel like I should have some various sized fish hooks stacked in my bag. 
I'm at the furthest west point of Texas you could possibly be and I love it.
Wanna go North, but don't wanna go for at least 4-5 more weeks because I hate cold weather. Prob fuck of here for a couple more days then fuck off in San Antonio for a week or so before I roll up in Houston which is my hometown metropolitan. Like 10 states I haven't been to (northeast corner of the U.S.) kinda feel like dicking off for a month down here whilst I wait the sun to heat them northern states. 
I really wanna fuck off around the Great Lakes area this spring and work myself as for North as Maine...maybe even Labrador or Nova Scotia. (I'll cross that bridge when I get there)
The last thing I want to do is open a bank account, sign a lease, and collect furniture and work friends. Fuck that shit.
I can't be the only one. What's up :]


----------



## Odin (Feb 27, 2019)

Ha drunk at Cabelas, good way to spend a morning. 

Sounds like you have a plan good luck. Drop through Chiraq if your going great lakes. See the silver bean eat some dumpster piza. Aye!


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 27, 2019)

Chiraq is the shit. Beautiful beaches. Last time I was there in 2017, I was drunk as shit and coked out my mind (something I rarely ever do), barefoot, and sitting on the front seat of the Batman rollercoaster at 6 flags in Gurney. It was the 4th of July, so fireworks were popping off as we clicked up to that first drop. Good shit.


----------



## Odin (Feb 27, 2019)

back in HS so long ago... the outer suburbs were always a place to look for a "upper middle class" house party or whatever. awww... sheeet... I like to tone it down nowadays... lol though I think I remember some cool girlfriends from gurney back then lol.


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 27, 2019)

They're prob still there doing the same shit. Check your local walgreens


----------



## beersalt (Feb 27, 2019)

Damn, I was in El Paso around this time last year- and may I say.. Shit was surprisingly fuckin' cold. Especially after getting kicked outta Juarez, and crossing the border fearless and gearless. Not to mention being harassed by 7+ cops in the US after the ordeal in Mexico, and being written a fake fucking ticket. Fuck that place.
Hahahaha

That place made me so fucking sick in all ways.
One of the spots where you don't mind having a warrant because it totally sucks- other than the squatting capabilities. 
I squatted two of the nicest houses I ever have to date, in that city.


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 27, 2019)

I never had any issues out here or any crossing to and from Juarez. Laredo kinda blew my mind though..crossing back from 2 months in Mexico.. I felt like there was more Americans there than on the American side of the border. Mostly all piss drunk and blowing up the scene. It was cool too haha
This is a really new part of el paso. Almost feels like the whole part of town was built over night. Reminds me of Leyden, Colorado, a twilight zone. New sidewalks, new stop lights, new buildings, new business', new houses, all cookie cutters - like it all just popped up over night.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Feb 28, 2019)

Labrador or Nova Scotia sounds amazing! Cape Breton island to Channel-port aux Basques is on my list of future travels.


----------

